# Protektorjacke für (Enduro-) Touren/Training? Uphilltauglich ;)



## lxtrasher (24. Mai 2013)

Moin Zusammen,

ich habe mal etwas bei Protektorenjacken für Touren bzw. Endurotraining gestöbert, weil ich mich bei gewagten technischen Abfahrten und kleineren Sprüngen wohler fühle, wenn ich Protektoren trage. Leider habe ich noch nichts überzeugendes gefunden. 

Im Bikepark hatte ich mal eine fette Protektorenjacke geliehen (irgendein IXS-Teil mit Hartplaste). Für mit Lift hochgondeln war das ok, auch wenn's dann bei der Abfahrt ab und an doch mal gestört hat.

Ich suche also eine Tourentaugliche Jacke/Shirt/Whatever. Der Kram soll im Sommer auch beim Uphill noch tragbar sein, ich benötige also keinen fetten Downhill-Panzer  Ist es Eurer Meinung nach dann besser, Ellbogenschoner separat zu haben und dafür ein kurzes Jacket?

Inwiefern taugen da Subgear-Shirts wie z.B. http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/661-subgear-shirt-kurzarm-schwarz-xs/299851.html oder das hier http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/stealth-protector-shirt-black-l/291520.html

Gerne nehme ich auch Links zu Tests entgegen.

Gruß,
lx


----------



## Kharne (24. Mai 2013)

Subgear ist besser als nix, aber auch nur sehr sehr dÃ¼nn, 70+â¬ wÃ¼rde ich dafÃ¼r nicht hinlegen. 
Ansonsten: Uphilltaugliche Jackets gibts nicht, alternative wÃ¤re Jacket erst nach dem Uphill 
anzuziehen, ist natÃ¼rlich blÃ¶d wenn du im Mittelgebierge wohnst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (24. Mai 2013)

dann würde ich erstmal mit Protektor Rucksack und Ellenbogenschoner fahren


----------



## Themeankitty (24. Mai 2013)

Hi,
ich habe die Bliss Arg Vest, ist vÃ¶llig Uphilltauglich, bin zufrieden damit: http://www.blisscamp.com/de/protection/mens-protection/bliss-arg-vest-mens-protection-vest/a-16142/

Hier hab ich meine Erfahrung und Bilder gepostet: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=620142&highlight=bliss

Kostet 139,90 â¬


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2013)

Weste von Dainese fahre ich bis zu 2000HM.

Bei hibike für 169.

Grüsse


----------



## lxtrasher (25. Mai 2013)

sun909 schrieb:


> Weste von Dainese fahre ich bis zu 2000HM.
> 
> Bei hibike für 169.
> 
> Grüsse


 
Hi,

die Dainese Rhyolite? Hat die nur Rückenschutz? Sonst hab ich da keine gefunden.

Gruß,
lx


----------



## berkel (25. Mai 2013)

Es gibt auch noch ein Protektorenshirt von Scott: SCOTT Recruit Pro Compression Gear.
Ich habe den Vorgänger. Nachteil ist, dass die Einsätze relativ klein sind (gerade am Ellenbogen) und nicht durch Klettbänder festgezurrt werden können. Dadurch verrutschen sie leichter, gerade wenn das Shirt nicht hauteng sitzt.


----------



## Yeti666 (25. Mai 2013)

*O'Neal Anger ST Protektorenweste*

ist ein solides Teil mit gutem "Rundumschutz". Seit zweimal Rippenprellung/Bruch trage ich diese Weste immer bei den härteren Hometrails. Uphill geht auch im Sommer wenn auch die Belüftung etwas leidet. Die Schutzwirkung ist mir wichtiger! Nach Bedarf kommen noch Knie/Schienbein und Ellbogenschützer in den Rucksack!


http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ger-ST-Protektorenweste-schwarz-Mod-2013.html


----------



## Deleted 221402 (26. Mai 2013)

Ich werf mal die Troy Lee Shock Doctor in den Raum. Hab ich mir letztes Jahr bei Hibike gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Hat etwa 100 Euro gekostet. Lässt sich angenehm tragen und ist einigermaßen Luftig. Hab sie mit kurzen Ärmeln, gibt's aber auch inzwischen auch mit langen Ärmeln und glaube sogar auch ohne.


----------



## AndiBar361 (26. Mai 2013)

ich fahre mit einem evoc fr trail und ellenbogenschoner. das neue race face flank subgear hab ich mir mal ins auge gefasst. für bikepark habe ich dann ein richtiges jacket


----------



## sun909 (26. Mai 2013)

lxtrasher schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> die Dainese Rhyolite? Hat die nur Rückenschutz? Sonst hab ich da keine gefunden.
> 
> ...



http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p71eaac9e1274c1fc51087a91babd788c/s/Dainese-Performance-Armour-Oberkörperschutz-black-white-Mod-2013.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lxtrasher (29. Mai 2013)

Wow,

vielen Dank für die Infos. Jetzt hab ich die Qual der Wahl. Habe mir einige Favoriten rausgepickt und hoffe, beim Bikefestival in Willingen mal ein paar genauer unter die Lupe nehmen zu können. Nachdem ich mich gestern böse gelegt hab, wird's wohl doch was stabileres werden 

Danke an alle,
lx


----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. Mai 2013)

Die hier hat einen ausgezeichneten Tragekomfort


----------



## BullsCH3 (29. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mich da gerne mit dran hängen suche auch eine Weste/Kurzarmjacke für Uphill.

Nach Rippenprellung im Herbst und Bruch der selbigen im April suche ich eas leichtes für Rücken und Rippen, Buget um 100-130


----------



## Kharne (29. Mai 2013)

Leicht, luftig, guter Schutz und das für ~130 Öcken? Not possible.


----------



## a-rs (29. Mai 2013)

Hast du denn eine Empfehlung, wenn die 130 Grenze nicht gesetzt ist?

Gruß

ars


----------



## Kharne (29. Mai 2013)

Das ganze Konzept funktioniert nicht, ne Protektorenjacke kann einfach nicht viel Luft an den 
Körper lassen. Ne Weste schon eher, aber da fehlen dann wieder die Ellbogen und Schulterprotektoren.

Ich hatte bis jetzt nur ne 661 Evo über längere Zeit an, die ist schon ziemlich luftig, trotzdem 
wirds da drunter gut warm. Die Rippen schützt die aber nicht. 
Die Rippen kannst du sowieso nicht schützen, entweder die geben nach, oder sie halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. Mai 2013)

...die von mir verlinkte Dainese Weste hat Schulter und Rückenprotektor!

Grüße


----------



## AndiBar361 (1. Juni 2013)

http://http://www.raceface.com/guards/core/flank-core/


----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2013)

Viel zu wenig Schutz.


----------



## AndiBar361 (1. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Viel zu wenig Schutz.



da steht enduro und uphilltauglich. normalerweise trägt man da keinen oberkörperschutz. da es aber langsam mode wird, gibts immer mehr subgear.

will dich mal im poc vpd teil hochradln sehen


----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2013)

Ich hab hier nen 661 Pressure Suit Evo, ich weiß wie warm son Teil wird 

Den Schutz den das Teil bietet sind keine 130 wert, sorry. En bissl Schaum an Brust, Schultern 
und Rücken, viel zu wenig um effektiv zu schützen, dafür aber ganz schön warm -> Ziel verfehlt.

Ne Hose mit Polstereinsätzen kann ich verstehen, hab ich selbst und ist das Geld auch wert, 
sowas aber bringt nur ein falsches Gefühl der Sicherheit.


----------



## AndiBar361 (1. Juni 2013)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich hab hier nen 661 Pressure Suit Evo, ich weiß wie warm son Teil wird
> 
> Den Schutz den das Teil bietet sind keine 130 wert, sorry. En bissl Schaum an Brust, Schultern
> und Rücken, viel zu wenig um effektiv zu schützen, dafür aber ganz schön warm -> Ziel verfehlt.



kann ich bestätigen

werde es durch http://www.alpinestars.com/cycling/comp-pro-top-for-bns.html#.Uao-cUAqwS0 erstezen


----------



## Kharne (1. Juni 2013)

Damit sind wir schon wieder bei ner richtigen Weste.

Hab gehört die Sachen von Leatt sollen sehr luftig sein, vllt mal ausprobieren?


----------



## smeah (11. Juni 2013)

hat jemand hiermit erfahrungen ??
nachdem meine schulter aktuell kaputt ist will ich es nicht mehr so weit kommen lassen
http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/hammer-jacket-schwarz-kl/228114.html


----------



## Killabeez (24. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> hat jemand hiermit erfahrungen ??
> nachdem meine schulter aktuell kaputt ist will ich es nicht mehr so weit kommen lassen
> http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/hammer-jacket-schwarz-kl/228114.html


 

Hat den keiner damit Erfahrungen? Würd mich auch sehr interessieren wie die Meinung dazu ist


----------



## smeah (24. Juni 2013)

Gibt's es bei bikeunit grade günstiger 
http://www.bikeunit.de/bekleidung/protektoren/hammer-jacket-schwarz-kl/228114.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Killabeez (25. Juni 2013)

Werd sie mir glaub kaufen, da die Bewertungen im Shop sehr gut sind und mir die anderen Jacken zu unbequem aussehen.


----------



## smeah (25. Juni 2013)

Ist ne Junior Jacke !! Wollte sie auch bestellen ..


----------



## Killabeez (25. Juni 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Ist ne Junior Jacke !! Wollte sie auch bestellen ..




Gibts doch in L/XL auch ?


----------



## smeah (26. Juni 2013)

Sollen kindergrößen sein laut Hotline!


----------



## Killabeez (1. Juli 2013)

smeah schrieb:


> Sollen kindergrößen sein laut Hotline!


 
Ok, vielen dank  Dann hat sich die Weste erledigt...


----------



## smeah (1. Juli 2013)

sehr gern .. wollen doch nicht das du abnehmen musst ;D


----------



## Mody (1. September 2013)

Hi Savetyrider

Das ist was neues von der Messe

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=650766&highlight=evoc

Die werde ich mir kaufen 

Preis soll 200 + sein

Mody


----------



## US. (1. September 2013)

Hi,

meine Erfahrung/ Tipps zu Protektoren für Touren:

Nach meiner Erfahrung sind die hier diskutierten Vorschläge wenig praxisgerecht. Habe da bereits alle möglichen Kombinationen probiert.
Für uphills > 2000hm brauche ich keine Vollprotektoren.

Ein paar Argumente zur Anregung:
Wie hier auch schon mehrfach geschrieben gibts gegen Rippenbrüche und Schlüsselbeinbrücke ohnehin keinen Schutz.

Für Touren hat man eh einen Rucksack. Damit ist der Rückenprotektor obsolet. Ein guter Kompromiß sind Protektorenrucksäcke. Da gibst übrigens noch andere Sachen als Evoc. Man kann sich auch herkömmliche Rucksäcke sofern sie einen langen Rücken haben mit Protektoren ausstatten. Oder aber Modelle mit nicht zertifizierten Protektor aber gleicher Schutzwirkung wählen.

Was bleibt dann von den bleischweren und unbelüfteten Jackets noch?
Ein bißchen Schulterschutz, der nur Sicherheit suggeriert, da Clavicula nicht schützbar ist. Und gegen Schürfwunden tuts leichteres. Dito Rippen.
Brustschutz - ok.

Beste Erfahrungen hab ich auf Touren mit dem Pressure Suit von 661 gemacht. Hat einen kühlenden Effekt ist leicht und klein vom Packmaß. Schulter ist gegen Schürfwunden geschützt und einen geringen Brustschutz gibts auch. Das Teil kann problemlos uphill getragen werden.

Ergänzend dann natürlich mit Armprotektoren wenns auf die Abfahrt geht.
Untenrum kann ich Protektorenhosen empfehlen. Merkt man kaum und bieten guten Schutz gegen Schürfwunden.

Die richtigen Protektoren gibts dann für den Bikepark oder reines Shutteln.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Mody (1. September 2013)

Die Schürfwunden soll es verhindern. Das ist klar das Knochen auch unter Protektoren brechen können. Aber die oberflächlichen Wunden können verhindert werden. Mache gersde die Erfahrung bin ohne Brüche aus dm Sturtz aber die Schürfwunden verhindern insgesamt zweieinhalb Wochen Training und Arbeit.Das ist der Auftrag solcher Protektoren, auch wenn manche denken das man beim Tourenbiken sowas nicht braucht.

Mody


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (1. September 2013)

2014 bringt Bliss eine Weiterentwicklung des bekannten ARG 1.0 LD Top raus, mit zusätzlichen Steißbeinschutz und Brustprotektion, die  1.0 LD Top Comp


----------



## JaSon78 (4. November 2013)

Hallo!
Weiß einer, ob man bei der iXS Hammer Protektorenjacke Mod. 2013 den Rückenprotektor abnehmen kann?
Grüße
Jan


----------



## McNulty (5. November 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Blöde Anfängerfrage: Wieso nicht - die fetten Jackets sehen doch alle ziemlich stabil aus?


----------



## XLS (5. November 2013)

ich versteh nicht ganz ,warum manche westen den bauch/magenbereich nicht schützen? oder passiert mir nichts ,wenn ich bei einem sturz  das lenkerende in den kessel bekomme?


----------



## Themeankitty (5. November 2013)

Diese Frage hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...iwie gibt´s da keine Jacken, die mir da einfallen würden...


----------



## andre225 (6. November 2013)

Natürlich bieten auch die dicksten Jacken keinen 100%igen Schutz gegen Brüche. Aber sie vermindern das Risiko definitiv!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XLS (6. November 2013)

bin mal auf die evoc safety-jacket 2014 gespannt. die hat auch am bauch einen guten schutz und soll zudem noch recht leicht seien. kostet ca 250


----------



## Pilatus (7. November 2013)

Das Schlüsselbein ist eigentlich nicht zu schützen. man kann direkt darauf fallen da könnte man mit einem sperrigen schützer gegenhalten. Man kan es sich aber auch indirekt brechen indem man irgendwie auf den ausgestreckten Arm fällt.

Rippen und Magengegend müsste man durch ein Korsett schützen. und das schränkt dann wirklich ein.


----------



## kruemel-monster (24. November 2013)

Gibt es denn die Evoc Protector Jacket schon irgendwo zu kaufen??? Oder ab wann ist sie verfügbar ?


----------



## vitaminc (15. Dezember 2013)

@kruemel-monster


> Gibt es denn die Evoc Protector Jacket schon irgendwo zu kaufen??? Oder ab wann ist sie verfügbar ?



Leider noch immer nix, ist auch leider auf der Evoc-Webseite noch nicht aufgeführt. Habe mal Evoc ne Mail geschrieben.

Finde ich immer wieder toll, wenn Produkte auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden, die Kunden dann aber monatelang darauf warten müssen, bis endlich lieferbar ist.


----------



## kruemel-monster (16. Dezember 2013)

Den Weg über Evoc bin ich auch schon gegangen. Die Antwort war: "_die neue PROTECTOR JACKET wird ab Frühjahr nächsten Jahres verfügbar sein._"

Ich bin allerdings inzwischen fündig geworden --> http://www.bikestore.cc/evoc-protector-jacket-schwarz-2014-groessen-p-213760.html

Habe die Jacke dort bestellt und sie ist letzte Woche nach ca. 5 Tagen angekommen.
Wie das mit der Aussage von Evoc zusammenpasst ist mir allerdings nicht ganz klar !


----------



## vitaminc (16. Dezember 2013)

@kruemel-monster
Huch, das ist ja Suppi.

Und wie ist dein erster Eindruck?


----------



## kruemel-monster (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich würde sagen trifft meine Erwartungen und bin soweit zufrieden. Hatte sie jetzt 2 mal auf Touren an. Gewicht und Tragekomfort sind top. Ein "Klimawunder" ist sie allerdings auch nicht.


----------



## vitaminc (19. Dezember 2013)

Das mit Klima ist natürlich nachzuvollziehen, genauso trägt die Jacke sicherlich auch gut auf, d.h. man sieht es schon deutlich das man unter dem Shirt ne Panzerung hat?

Ich habe mir mal ne Bliss Arg Vest besorgt, die sieht deutlich schlanker aus und trägt auch schon bereits auf. Ich befürchte die Evoc ist mir ne Nummer too much für Touren..


----------



## GnarfTheDwarf (19. Dezember 2013)

Killabeez schrieb:


> Hat den keiner damit Erfahrungen? Würd mich auch sehr interessieren wie die Meinung dazu ist


Ich hab davon die Weste, also ohne die Schultern. Bin soweit zufrieden. Liegt gut an, stört nicht und geht von der Wärmestauung. Ich hab das Teil allerdings nur im Bikepark an, wie es bei Enduro mit viel kurbeln und bergauf aussieht


----------



## bbob (2. Januar 2014)

kruemel-monster schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen trifft meine Erwartungen und bin soweit zufrieden. Hatte sie jetzt 2 mal auf Touren an. Gewicht und Tragekomfort sind top. Ein "Klimawunder" ist sie allerdings auch nicht.



 Ich glaub ich bin nicht der einzige hier, der die Jacke schon gespannt erwartet hat. Wenn du Zeit und Muse hättest ein wenig mehr zu dem Teil zu schreiben wäre echt super. Welche Größe trägst du bei welcher Körpergröße? Macht das Ding einen bikeparktauglichen Eindruck? Was kann man von dem Brustbereich erwarten?

/edit: das gilt natürlich auch für dich GnarfTheDwarf, bin echt gespannt mehr von dem Ding zu hören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sch4f (12. Januar 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Die hier hat einen ausgezeichneten Tragekomfort


Bestätigt ! kein Problem damit Höhenmeter zu machen....


----------



## duke209 (12. Januar 2014)

kruemel-monster schrieb:


> Den Weg über Evoc bin ich auch schon gegangen. Die Antwort war: "_die neue PROTECTOR JACKET wird ab Frühjahr nächsten Jahres verfügbar sein._"
> 
> Ich bin allerdings inzwischen fündig geworden --> http://www.bikestore.cc/evoc-protector-jacket-schwarz-2014-groessen-p-213760.html
> 
> ...




Hi, sicher das du die 2014er bekommen hast? 
Auslieferung dieser selbst bei bikestore Austria erst Mitte 2014, wo anders - wie auch bei evoc selbst - ist sie nirgends käuflich.


----------



## kruemel-monster (13. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

also ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass ich das 2014 Modell habe, da es in 2013 ja nur die Weste gab. Habe auch gesehen, das die JAcke bei Bikestore.cc jetzt auf Lieferdatum 03-2014. Vor ein paar Wochen war das noch anderst. Ich habe eine Bestellt und eine bekommen 

Hatte die Jacke jetzt 7-8 mal an und bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Ob sie  Bikepark tauglich ist, ist natürlich so eine definitions sache. Ich war damit gestern in Beerfelden von daher ist sie tauglich  

Nein, spaß beiseite. Der Rückenprotector und die Schulterprotektoren (SAS TEC) machen einen sehr guten (bikepark tauglichen) Eindruck. Der Brustschutz ist aus meiner Sicht zu vernachlässigen. Hier sind nur sehr dünne Schaumstoffpolster eingearbeitet.


----------



## N8worker (15. Januar 2014)

Ich stelle mal die Bluegrass Grizzly B&S in den Raum. Hab ich mir zugelegt und finde diese sehr angenehm zu tragen. Und vom Kurs her noch fast im Limit...


----------



## camirras (17. Januar 2014)

N8worker schrieb:


> Ich stelle mal die Bluegrass Grizzly B&S in den Raum. Hab ich mir zugelegt und finde diese sehr angenehm zu tragen. Und vom Kurs her noch fast im Limit...



Das kann ich bestätigen, ich habe mir die Bluegrass Grizzly auch zugelegt im Herbst, nach dem heftigen Sturz im Sommer. Trägt sich angenehm und sitzt super. Die neue Evoc wäre auch mein Favorit gewesen, aber ich wollte nicht bis zum Frühjahr warten mit dem Biken  Verarbeitung ist top!


----------



## Triple F (2. Februar 2014)

Hat noch jemand außer baumschubser und sch4f Erfahrung mit dem POC Spine VPD 2.0 - v. a. beim Uphill? Einsatzbereiche sind Enduro-Rennen und gelegentlicher Parkbesuch. Im Laden hatten sie das Jacket noch nicht da, aber generell sehen die POC Schoner sehr gut verarbeitet aus. 

Auf eine Rüstung würde ich gerne verzichten...


----------



## Sch4f (14. April 2014)

Das schöne ist ja an der spine... Man den front oder rücken Protektor rausmachen... ich hab das Ding im Handel genau einmal gesehen. in Magdeburg beim Allee Center dem zweiradladen direkt daneben. die supported auch bei der downhill Veranstaltung im Harz in thale...


----------



## Sven-X1 (28. April 2014)

Hi...

Ich suche derzeit auch einen passenden Schutz. Ich fahre mit meinem Enduro meist nur auf leichten Hometrails, wenn es mal in den Bikepark gehen soll, würde ich mir zur Not einen Panzer leihen.

Daher suche ich für mich, eigentlich eine Protektorenjacke, die nicht zu dick aufträgt. Preis max. 250€

Daher mal zwei links: Habt ihr evt. Erfahrung?

http://www.fahrrad.de/leatt-brace-b...eqrecqid=cee5bf81-cf0b-11e3-aacf-50465d9e24a7

http://www.louis.de/index.php?partner=onmacon&topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=208942

http://www.bikestore.cc/evoc-protector-jacket-schwarz-2014-groessen-p-213760.html#tabdescription


----------



## supermanlovers (28. April 2014)

Die Leatt 3DF ist mist. Rückenprotektor zu klein, Brustpanzer auch etwas seltsam und die Schulterpolster haben mir auch nicht zugesagt.

Ich würde die Evoc Jacke nehmen. Habe zwar selbst nur die Weste aber die Jacke macht einen guten Eindruck. Meiner Meinung nach aber zu teuer.

Für leichte Touren wäre mir aber jede Jacke zu viel. Protektorrucksack und Ellbogenschützer reichen dir nicht?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven-X1 (29. April 2014)

Danke für dein Feedback.

Ich habe mir ehrlich gesagt über einen Rucksack noch keine Gedanken gemacht. 
Als erstes hatte ich das Shirt von O´Neal an:http://www.bruegelmann.de/bekleidung/protektoren/stealth-protector-shirt-black-l/291520.html

Diese hatte mir eigentlich schon ganz gut gefallen, da man sie kaum spürt. Der Schutz ist natürlich im Vergleich zu der Evoc Jacke nicht so gut, daher bin ich etwas verunsichert, was es werden soll. Ganz ohne möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr fahren.


----------



## supermanlovers (29. April 2014)

Ein solches Shirt habe ich auch. Meiner Meinung nach die perfekte Kombination mit einem Protektorrucksack. 

Der einzige Vorteil der Evoc Jacke ist der bessere Schulterschutz. 

Bestell dir die Jacke halt und teste ob du damit 3 std fahren möchtest und einen Rucksack tragen kannst.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Baxter75 (29. April 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach, is ne Protektoren Jacke für leichte Hometrails ..einwenig übertrieben ... Grad weil sie extrem warm werden können ,mir persönlich wäre sie einfach zu warm ..Beim DH is sie mir schon immer recht warm ,wenn ich dann noch uphill mit fahren müsste ..nein Danke


----------



## vitaminc (29. April 2014)

Entweder richtiger Schutz, dann schwitzt man, oder solche Shirts mit bisschen Polsterschutz, hilft aber allenfalls um die eine oder andere Schürfwunde zu verhindern.

Ich habe ne Bliss Arg Vest, da ich keinen Protekorenrucksack habe. Ich ziehe die Weste nur bei Bedarf an. Bei vielen Touren habe ich sie nicht mal dabei, wenn ich weiß mich erwarten technische Leckerbissen oder größere Sprünge, dann wird sie eingepackt und oben am Berg schnell angezogen.


----------



## vopsi (29. April 2014)

@ TE, zwei deiner Vorschläge sind langärmlig. Brauchst du das wirklich? Kombiniere doch separate Ellenbogen/Unterarmschützer mit einer Weste, ob nun Evoc,Bluegrass,POC oder Co. Die Evoc soll ja einer der leichtesten Westen sein, Bluegrass bestimmt nicht spürbar schwerer. Ansonsten schließe ich mich den anderen an, brauchst du definitiv einen Rückenprotektor, wenn du mit Rucksack fährst? 
Ich werfe (für leichte Trails) noch das Troy Lee 7850 ins Rennen.


----------



## Mr_Ned_Lebowski (29. April 2014)

Sers, hat jemand vielleicht mal dasBliss ARG Top Protectorshirt probiert? Ich hätte eigentlich ganz gerne was für den Rücken und die Schultern, aber hier sind ja noch die Ellenbogen dabei und ein richtiger Ellenbogenprotektor scheint mir da schon sicherer. 
Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen? danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (1. Mai 2014)

Was sagt ihr zum IXS pedant? Wollte die evtl bestellen, auch top vom preis her! Hat jemand erfahrung damit? http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=44698;dbp=301;page=31;content=8;menu=1000,5,214


----------



## Baxter75 (1. Mai 2014)

kaptan schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr zum IXS pedant? Wollte die evtl bestellen, auch top vom preis her! Hat jemand erfahrung damit? http://www.bike24.de/1.php?product=44698;dbp=301;page=31;content=8;menu=1000,5,214



Fürs DH fahren ok. .aber für Touren einfach zu viel des guten..da man beim uphill mit Sicherheit.sehr ins schwitzen kommt


----------



## hülemüll (13. November 2014)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Sers, hat jemand vielleicht mal dasBliss ARG Top Protectorshirt probiert? Ich hätte eigentlich ganz gerne was für den Rücken und die Schultern, aber hier sind ja noch die Ellenbogen dabei und ein richtiger Ellenbogenprotektor scheint mir da schon sicherer.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen? danke



die Frage würde mich auch interessieren... Und ob sie eher groß oder klein ausfällt.


----------



## TheGoOn (12. Juni 2015)

Mr_Ned_Lebowski schrieb:


> Sers, hat jemand vielleicht mal dasBliss ARG Top Protectorshirt probiert? Ich hätte eigentlich ganz gerne was für den Rücken und die Schultern, aber hier sind ja noch die Ellenbogen dabei und ein richtiger Ellenbogenprotektor scheint mir da schon sicherer.
> Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen? danke





hülemüll schrieb:


> die Frage würde mich auch interessieren... Und ob sie eher groß oder klein ausfällt.



Ich grabe diesen Thread malwieder aus ... Hat jemand inzwischen Erfahrungen über das Protectoren Longsleeve?
Suche derzeit was leichtes. Mit den Knieschoner von Bliss bin ich volkommen zufrieden was Tragekomfort, Schutz und Belüftung angeht.


----------



## hülemüll (13. Juni 2015)

Ich fahre das Bliss ARG mittlerweile und kann es weiterempfehlen. Sicher nix für groben DH, aber für ne FR- oder Endurotour für mich perfekt. Merkt man kaum, ist leicht und luftig. Grösse M bei 1,78m passt super...


----------



## serban_r (15. Juli 2015)

Ich auch dachte, bis vor 3 Wochen auf dem Hometrail, kann nicht viel passieren bin deswegen immer ohne Protektoren unterwegs gewesen ( abgesehen von Helm und Rückenprotektor vom Rucksack ). 
Jetzt sitze ich zuhause mit  einer Humeruskopffraktur .
Wollte fragen ob  die Evoc-Jacke auf längeren Touren und Uphills  tauglich ist, ob das Tragekonfort akzeptabel ist und ob jemand auch mit dem Schutz bei Stürzen Erfahrungen gemacht hat?


----------



## cxfahrer (15. Juli 2015)

Was hat denn ne Protektorjacke mit einer Humeruskopffraktur zu tun? Da müsstest du schon Hartplastik aus dem Motorradbedarf anziehen.

Die Evoc kann man auf Tour tragen, ja. Über 20°c berghoch wirds aber arg warm! Hab ich einmal gemacht....

Erfahrung mit Sturz hatte einer im Evoc Jacke Fred. Hat wohl einen Stein genau zwischen Protektor und Steissbeinschutz bekommen. In der FREERIDE war ein Test, da war Dainese und Ortema besser, Evoc Platz 3.


----------



## Hardtail-GK (15. Juli 2015)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> da war Dainese und Ortema besser, Evoc Platz 3.



Welchen Protektor haben die denn von Ortema getestet? Danke!


----------



## serban_r (15. Juli 2015)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich direkt auf die Schulter oder auf den gestreckten Arm ( eher unwahrscheinlich da es distal schwächere Stellen gibt ) gefallen bin da ich zu schnell auf de mTrailabschnitt war aber ich denke entweder Schulterpolsterung oder Ellenbogen hätten etwas von der Sturzenergie abgefangen.
Ich schaue in den Evoc Thread. Hartplastik wäre zu viel, ein Protektorenshirt eher zu wenig. 
Wenn es zu warm ist dann fahre ich ohne und achte auf meine Geschwindigkeit ( das war sowieso das Hauptproblem ). Das Wetter aktuell ist eher eine Ausnahme ich denke die meiste Zeit wird  die Jacke tragbar.


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Juli 2015)

Wurden in der Freeride nicht eh nur eigentlich primär Rückenprotektoren getestet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fresh-e (19. August 2015)

serban_r schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob ich direkt auf die Schulter oder auf den gestreckten Arm ( eher unwahrscheinlich da es distal schwächere Stellen gibt ) gefallen bin da ich zu schnell auf de mTrailabschnitt war aber ich denke entweder Schulterpolsterung oder Ellenbogen hätten etwas von der Sturzenergie abgefangen.
> Ich schaue in den Evoc Thread. Hartplastik wäre zu viel, ein Protektorenshirt eher zu wenig.
> Wenn es zu warm ist dann fahre ich ohne und achte auf meine Geschwindigkeit ( das war sowieso das Hauptproblem ). Das Wetter aktuell ist eher eine Ausnahme ich denke die meiste Zeit wird  die Jacke tragbar.



trotz dieser massiven Jacke auch ne Humeruskopffraktur eingefangen. hätte ich nicht erwartet. weiss nicht genau we ich aufgeschlagen bin, aber denke direkt auf dem oberarm, nicht über ellbogen oder hand.
http://www.amazon.de/SIXSIXONE-Prot...sbs_200_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=01MPYEV3HRGYJVBFSYS4


----------



## serban_r (19. August 2015)

Ist meistens ein indirektes Trauma. Das eklärt wieso bei dir trotz der massiven Jacke der Humeruskopf brach. Das Glenoid ( die Pfanne des Schulterblattes ) schlägt den Kopf ein. Mit genug Geschwindigkeit kann das trotz massivem Schutz passieren. Bei mir war eher nichts. Ich glaube dennoch das ein Ellenbogenprotektor der Schlag etwas abgedämpft hätte ( hätte vielleicht anstatt einer 4 Segm. Fraktur eine einfachere ). 
Ich werde wenn das Radfahren wieder möglich ist, Protektoren tragen auch wenn nur für mein Gewissen.


----------

